# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  DreamCatcher, the application that wakes you before having nightmares

## DreamCatcherApp

Hi Dreamers,

Since my girlfriend is ravaged by the worst nightmares every night, I started to develop an application for her problem.

Are you suffering from regular nightmares? I can use your help!

DreamCatcheris a smartwatch application that's able to wake you before having a nightmare.
The smartwatch can detect 3 important signals: your heartbeat, movement and noise. Any aberrant sleeping pattern will set of an adjustable alarm, protecting the user from possible nightmares.
In order to develop a solid working system, it’s pivotal to analyze end-users and their associated sleeping patterns. In addition, we’re interested in users overall readiness to use this smartwatch application.

Do you suffer from nightmares, please fill our this survey genuinely. All forms are anonymous.


Click on the to go to the questionnaire

Many thanks for your contribution to this application!

----------

